# Back to Cable



## Staphlobob (Dec 21, 2008)

I've had it with DSL. Slow, inefficient. I was trying to watch a video on Sermonaudio.com and it kept timing out to buffer. In fact, whenever I saw videos here on the PB I had to let them completely download before I could watch them.

Enough is enough. So I went back to Comcast today. $33 for the first 6 months, afterwards $59. 

If any of you have DSL I hope you didn't have the same problems as me. 

I'll be hooked up next week (Tuesday the 30th). Afterwards I'll edit my new email address. 

DSL. Sheesh!!


----------



## Herald (Dec 21, 2008)

I had Comcast cable and switched to Fios earlier this year. Wow! It's fantastic.


----------



## Devin (Dec 21, 2008)

DSL and Cable can both be dodgy. It just depends on the provider. We've had DSL for awhile now, and it's pretty fast and consistent.


----------



## Grymir (Dec 21, 2008)

Welcome back to the fold!!

It costs, but it's worth every hard earned dollar.


----------



## Zeno333 (Dec 21, 2008)

I just recently got 768K cable service from Brighthouse here in Orlando. 768K is the low end of cable Modem speeds, but it's fine for me. I had only a slow regular modem from 1997 until recently, and my cable now is 14 times faster than my old modem was.


----------



## BJClark (Dec 21, 2008)

Herald;



> I had Comcast cable and switched to Fios earlier this year. Wow! It's fantastic.



Thank you, I had not heard of Fios, my husband has been looking for something other than cable and DSL, this is will give us something else to research..


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 21, 2008)

I've wanted Fios forever but never live anywhere that has it!


----------



## Staphlobob (Dec 21, 2008)

Herald said:


> I had Comcast cable and switched to Fios earlier this year. Wow! It's fantastic.



FIOS *IS* fantastic. I'd love to have it, and even thought about it, but a bit too pricey for me here in this area. Perhaps, in time to come, it'll be a bit more competitive.


----------



## lenflack (Dec 21, 2008)

What kind of speed are you getting from Fios, particularly upload? I'm perfectly happy with my cable service at the moment, but I've been doing a lot more bandwidth intensive stuff online.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 21, 2008)

I must say thought that in my little town Comcast Cable comes in for me at near T1 speed. Speed Test online says I have one of the fastest speed averages in the Country, better than 96% of others in the U.S. so I can't complain (now Comcast TV service is another story! I have Direct TV)


----------



## BJClark (Dec 21, 2008)

PuritanBouncer;



> I've wanted Fios forever but never live anywhere that has it!




Go figure it's not in my area either


----------



## Theognome (Dec 21, 2008)

I've got satellite here, through DirecTV, and our phone, video and internet is all under the programme. No problems with video downloads or the like so far.

Theognome


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 21, 2008)

I think cable is typically faster than DSL, but I have had more outages and technical issues with cable. I've known people to go to DSL due to the poor reliability of their cable service. I'm sure the particular providers available in the area play a role as well.


----------



## gene_mingo (Dec 21, 2008)

I am waiting for this to start around my neck of the woods.

Comcast's 50 Mbps service comes to OR, WA next month | Webware - CNET


----------



## Tim (Dec 22, 2008)

What is T1? Is it 1000 Mbps? I think that would be fast enough for full-screen regular definition (TV) video.


----------



## gene_mingo (Dec 22, 2008)

Tim said:


> What is T1? Is it 1000 Mbps? I think that would be fast enough for full-screen regular definition (TV) video.




T-carrier - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

-----Added 12/22/2008 at 08:00:23 EST-----

Broadband 1.5 MB is fast enough for full screen reg-def tv.


----------



## Zeno333 (Dec 22, 2008)

The Apple retail stores have their computers hooked up to T3 lines....there is a very graphically intensive web site that I like to look at all about skyscrapers, and I browsed it at an Apple store here, and it is indeed FAST!!!


----------



## nicnap (Dec 22, 2008)

We have DSL and it comes in at 6mbps...occasionally it will burst up to 7 or 8. They do have 12 in our area, but I don't want to pay that much.


----------



## Tim (Dec 22, 2008)

gene_mingo said:


> Broadband 1.5 MB is fast enough for full screen reg-def tv.



I am waiting until we can download sermons with TV quality video for personal listening during the week. That would be sweet.


----------



## Scynne (Dec 22, 2008)

I am a rabid supporter of DSL. In my experience of using several different cable providers at friends'/family's houses, it struck me as dodgy at best. I get T1 DSL for the same price as cable half that speed, and haven't had a single problem with it.


----------



## GTMOPC (Dec 22, 2008)

I have whatever the standard Comcast package is. At times I have to allow videos to download completely before viewing. For the most part I'm satisfied. I've had worse connections through Bellsouth and other carriers, so I won't complain!


----------

